# why cant i find a solicitor for the adult business?



## j2u (13 Jul 2007)

Hi im setting up an adult website and business and i need a solicitor  to shed some light on the legal side of things but i cant seem to find one so can someone guide me to one anywhere?any body out there who can help?
Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jul 2007)

I find it hard to believe that you cannot get a solicitor for this purpose. Why exactly are you having difficulty - e.g. have you approached a few already and did they decline the business and, if so, on what grounds?


----------



## MOB (13 Jul 2007)

I rather suspect that many 'adult' websites either directly promote or link to sites which promote illegal activities (such as making money from prostitution), even though the law might but rarely be enforced.  

Unless one is to make such a site much tamer than a lot of what is presumably out there, vetting such a site for illegality is therefore high-risk (in terms of professional liability) and this is quite apart from the choice many lawyers would in any event make to turn away unsavoury work;  I am therefore not at all surprised that it would be difficult to find a solicitor.  

I suggest that the original poster contact other providers of 'adult' services and look for a personal recommendation.


----------



## j2u (14 Jul 2007)

well i have only advertised looking for someone on the internet because here i can make it clear what i want where if i make an appointment i might have to pay for some guy to just turn me down,so i wanted to briefly let them know here and see if somebody can offer me their service.so does anybody know a solicitor wiling to take a look at this.i willing to pay the going rate of course whatever that is.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jul 2007)

j2u said:


> well i have only advertised looking for someone on the internet


Doesn't sound like the best way to approach this as I doubt that too many solicitors would take such an invitation seriously. I would be more inclined to call around a few asking for a no charge consulation to discuss the possibility of them being willing to take the business (as opposed to asking for advice at that stage which they will charge for).


----------



## j2u (14 Jul 2007)

well paying money for the nessecery advice isnt a problem.im afraid ill get some guy who will take it on for the money but dissagree with it and be hard to deal with.but i suppose ur right  i will have to ring about to fin d one.Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jul 2007)

Solicitors are paid to give their professional/legal opinion. I'm sure that most if not all put their own personal views/prejudices aside when doing this. Of course if the professional/legal opinion transpires to be that your business plans are not legally kosher and you just don't want to be told that then I'm not sure what you can do...


----------



## j2u (14 Jul 2007)

thanks clubman,i dont mind being told that i cant do something if its illegal thats why im lookin for a solicitor i have some ideas that should be legally abiding but need confirmation first. do u think there are other escort agencies  legally registered companies??if not i would imagine that the Cab would be closing them down as there would be no tax being paid.if we charged 230 an hour and i needed 80 from that ,then how much do u think i would have to pay tax on it,i know that there no way u can tell an exact figur e but have u any idea what the tax rate is on that much money an hour?i know it would be  Paye and id pay the taxes at the end of each month but im trying to find a rough idea on how much i can pay the escorts.?thanks


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jul 2007)

j2u said:


> do u think there are other escort agencies  legally registered companies??


No idea. My gut feeling would be no. Especially since the line between escort agencies and illegal prostitution/brothels seems so fine assuming that such a line exists at all.


> if not i would imagine that the Cab would be closing them down as there would be no tax being paid.


Perhaps they are?


> if we charged 230 an hour and i needed 80 from that ,then how much do u think i would have to pay tax on it,i know that there no way u can tell an exact figur e but have u any idea what the tax rate is on that much money an hour?i know it would be  Paye and id pay the taxes at the end of each month but im trying to find a rough idea on how much i can pay the escorts.?thanks


You need a tax advisor for this stuff and a solicitor to check if the business idea is legal at all in the first place.


----------



## bond-007 (15 Jul 2007)

I personally doubt any one would take such business on tbh. I am sure the revenue commisioners will react badly when they find out what is going on.


----------



## j2u (17 Jul 2007)

but i dont understand,there are solicitors who defend rapists and murders but nobody thinks i can find one to take a look at this,all i want is legal advice on the matter.if a solicitor told me that theres no way around it without breaking the law i would abandon any business plans regarding this.and why do u think the revenue commissiore would care?there nothing illegal about escorts only prostitutes.paying for someones time is not the same thing as paying for sex.so that would be legal and if im paying tax why cant would the revenue commissioners have a problem with it?


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jul 2007)

j2u said:


> but nobody thinks i can find one to take a look at this,all i want is legal advice on the matter.


I never said that there was no option here. I told you to shop around for a solicitor and then get their professional legal opinion on what you are planning to do!


> there nothing illegal about escorts


Don't you need a solicitor to clarify that point for you?


----------



## j2u (17 Jul 2007)

well from what i ahve read and been told other escorts ar not illegal as they are only offering their time and company and not sex.but yes i do need a solicitor before i can go ahead with anything.Thanks


----------



## RainyDay (17 Jul 2007)

What steps have you taken to engage a solicitor (beyond posting an enquiry on some website)?


----------



## Hasslehoff (20 Jul 2007)

to be quite honest the type of solicitor you get will be the type you deserve and i unsure who would like to have such a client on their portfolio considering the nature of the business.


----------



## dontaskme (1 Aug 2007)

j2u said:


> there nothing illegal about escorts only prostitutes.paying for someones time is not the same thing as paying for sex.so that would be legal and if im paying tax why cant would the revenue commissioners have a problem with it?


 
I'm not sure that there is any law against paying for sex, I think there is a law against soliciting i.e. advertising the fact.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Aug 2007)

Isn't there a law against "living off immoral earnings"?


----------



## KalEl (1 Aug 2007)

There's a guy called Lionel Hutz who might be able to help you...not sure of his number but if you google it all will be revealed.


----------



## CCOVICH (1 Aug 2007)

KalEl said:


> There's a guy called Lionel Hutz who might be able to help you...not sure of his number but if you google it all will be revealed.



Unfortunately, Lionel has passed away.


----------



## KalEl (1 Aug 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> Unfortunately, Lionel has passed away.


 
That's a pity...hopefully the OP can still get Troy McClure's informative video on how to open an escort agency/adult website.
"Hi, I'm Troy McClure...you may remember me from 'Brothels'-fun for some of the family' and 'Adult Websites-Cookies are for eating and deleting'"
This is one of the most bizarre threads I've ever seen


----------



## Flax (6 Aug 2007)

From my own understanding (had to research this stuff about a year ago - long story) the law is basically this -

Advertising prostitution is illegal
Selling sexual intercourse on the street is illegal
Managing a prostitute is illegal

So if you're a single woman who has sexual intercourse for money, in your own home, without advertising, that is legal.

Also, if you could prove sexual intercourse is only (sorry to be blunt) penis to vagina, you could probably offer other sexual services legally.

Edit: By "single woman" I mean there is only one of you.


----------



## so-crates (6 Aug 2007)

Presumably (and only out of curiosity), it is equally legal for a solitary male to sell sexual services without advertising from his own property?


----------



## Flax (6 Aug 2007)

so-crates said:


> Presumably (and only out of curiosity), it is equally legal for a solitary male to sell sexual services without advertising from his own property?


 
Yes, sorry, I probably shouldn't have chosen a gender...


----------

